# Looking for a place in Los Angeles/Orange County



## ConcreteChango (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, if you need know more about me you can check out my intro and profile!
Can anyone please help me, My girlfriend and I need a place to stay in the LA/OC area, the Sun is becoming a bit unbearable and our usual parking spot is starting to attract some unwanted attention. We are staying around San Dimas, Pomona, Chino, Whittier, Hacienda Heights, if anyone knows of a safe place please let me know


----------



## skitter (Jun 15, 2013)

Facebooked you.


----------



## vdem1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Pm me I know some places you can go


----------



## ByronMc (Jun 16, 2013)

Looked at your photos on fb,love a stand up bass !............Move to Austin !


----------



## ConcreteChango (Jun 16, 2013)

We are in fact Austin bound come the end of this year!


----------



## ByronMc (Jun 16, 2013)

That's where I want to go to,just need to get my Ford F150 fixed,{ firewall has cracked },and then make the camper,out of the ladder racks I have ! Meanwhile,am delivering food via bicycle,which will get me in shape,so when I do move,can get another delivery job! By then,I don't care if it's JimmyJohns for a little bit !


----------



## TrailerTrashDood (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a spot in the N/E SFV of Los Angeles. Its a giant, huge, private fenced in lot. We have a variety of motorhomes, tents, trailers, a few vans that come & go. There are about 12-15 of us here, nothing too outrageous. Sometimes we host train kids, Crusties, dogs, traveling kids, local homeless kids, oogs, whatever ~ but not too much because we're not close enough to Hollywood or Venice Beach to be really appealing to the more fashionable of the Carhartts set... lol We have rudimentary electricity, running water, a camp kitchen & shower set up. Recently we rented the adjacent house in order to secure the entire property. HMU. Also I MyFaced you.


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 7, 2013)

TrailerTrashDood said:


> I have a spot in the N/E SFV of Los Angeles. Its a giant, huge, private fenced in lot. We have a variety of motorhomes, tents, trailers, a few vans that come & go. There are about 12-15 of us here, nothing too outrageous. Sometimes we host train kids, Crusties, dogs, traveling kids, local homeless kids, oogs, whatever ~ but not too much because we're not close enough to Hollywood or Venice Beach to be really appealing to the more fashionable of the Carhartts set... lol We have rudimentary electricity, running water, a camp kitchen & shower set up. Recently we rented the adjacent house in order to secure the entire property. HMU. Also I MyFaced you.


 This is cool,I'd love to see it !


----------



## ConcreteChango (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Bill! I'm happy that you responded to my thread because right now my girlfriend and I are in a tough position the house we are in is like walking on eggshells and we only feel welcome by my friends but they're very weary on their older brothers discovering us "living" here. Also as an added stress factor I am leaving to Europe in a couple of weeks and Tiffany cannot go. Please provide me with a little insight on how your place works, I would be ecstatic if this could work out with all of us


----------



## CaptainCassius (Jan 4, 2014)

TrailerTrashDood said:


> I have a spot in the N/E SFV of Los Angeles. Its a giant, huge, private fenced in lot. We have a variety of motorhomes, tents, trailers, a few vans that come & go. There are about 12-15 of us here, nothing too outrageous. Sometimes we host train kids, Crusties, dogs, traveling kids, local homeless kids, oogs, whatever ~ but not too much because we're not close enough to Hollywood or Venice Beach to be really appealing to the more fashionable of the Carhartts set... lol We have rudimentary electricity, running water, a camp kitchen & shower set up. Recently we rented the adjacent house in order to secure the entire property. HMU. Also I MyFaced you.


Might need to stop for a minute for some heavier car repairs. I am down to help out with general stuff and I can trade work and have some goods available for barter.


----------



## Dae Dimple (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello, i'm in LA and would also like to know more about the LA scene. Please PM me. Thanks





TrailerTrashDood said:


> I have a spot in the N/E SFV of Los Angeles. Its a giant, huge, private fenced in lot. We have a variety of motorhomes, tents, trailers, a few vans that come & go. There are about 12-15 of us here, nothing too outrageous. Sometimes we host train kids, Crusties, dogs, traveling kids, local homeless kids, oogs, whatever ~ but not too much because we're not close enough to Hollywood or Venice Beach to be really appealing to the more fashionable of the Carhartts set... lol We have rudimentary electricity, running water, a camp kitchen & shower set up. Recently we rented the adjacent house in order to secure the entire property. HMU. Also I MyFaced you.


----------



## BluntmAn (May 20, 2014)

Hey yall,, Im headin out to La area.. lookin to find a spot to live for a lil bit... pm me if u think u can help


----------



## WithinuWithoutu (Apr 8, 2015)

TrailerTrashDood said:


> I have a spot in the N/E SFV of Los Angeles. Its a giant, huge, private fenced in lot. We have a variety of motorhomes, tents, trailers, a few vans that come & go. There are about 12-15 of us here, nothing too outrageous. Sometimes we host train kids, Crusties, dogs, traveling kids, local homeless kids, oogs, whatever ~ but not too much because we're not close enough to Hollywood or Venice Beach to be really appealing to the more fashionable of the Carhartts set... lol We have rudimentary electricity, running water, a camp kitchen & shower set up. Recently we rented the adjacent house in order to secure the entire property. HMU. Also I MyFaced you.


Any chance my twin & I could bring our minibus?


----------



## WithinuWithoutu (Apr 8, 2015)

M


vdem1 said:


> Pm me I know some places you can go


My
twin and I were curious if you might still have any thoughts/insights about where we might be able to park our lil minibus?


----------

